# دعوة لتكوين فريق عمل فى القاهرة لتصنيع جهاز يستخرج الهيدروجين من الماء والعمل به



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
يا اخوة تحدثنا كثيرا عن الطاقة البديله وجربنا كثيرا ولكن كلا منا على حدة 
الان ادعوكم ان نكون جروب نتوكل على الله جميعا ونتحد ونعزم على العمل سويا من اجل انجاز جهاز يستخرج الهيدروجين من الماء بابسط الامكانيات وافضل النتائج ليس ذلك فقط ولكن نعزم على تشغيل على الاقل موتوسكل 
ادعو اخوانى القاهريين ان ينضموا الى لنكون فريق عمل جاد 
وسنلتقى مع بعضنا البعض اما عن باقى الاخوة الذين لم يستطعو لقائنا فى القاهرة فايدعمونا معنويا ويشجعونا عن طريق هذا المنتدى 
استاذن ادارة المنتدى على نشر رقم هاتفى فالمصلحه تتطلب ذلك 
اليكم رقم محمولى لو كنتم عوزين تشتركو معى لانجاز شىء يذكر من اجل ان نصنع جهاز نشغل بية على الاقل موتوسكل 
من يرد الاشتراك فاليكتب اسمه هنا ويراسلنى والله الموفق
التراسل عبر البريد الخاص أو البريد الالكتروني الخاص ... هذه قوانين المنتدى ... شكرا .... المشرف​


----------



## saladino78 (28 فبراير 2009)

*أنت أول واحد أراة يدعو الى الاشتراك (جماعة) فى عمل ما*

أخى ابو عبدالله المصرى

تحية كبيرة لك فأنت أول واحد أراة يدعو الى الاشتراك (جماعة) فى عمل ما وهذا مفقود فى مصرنا الحبيبة وهو أيضا سبب كبير للنجاح فى أى مشروع أو فكر

انا أرى على الانترنت الشباب الاجانب يتقاسمون المعلومات المصورة بعناية بالفيديو و بالشرح الواضح اللذيد بدون تعنت أو بدون استكبار لانهم استحدثوا شيئا أو طوروا فكرة ما

يتقاسمون الافكار ولا يضيعون وقتهم فى القتال الجانبى وهم قطعا ينجحون ويتقدمون ، والامثلة على ذلك كثيرة جدا

وبعد اذن ادارة الموقع الكريمة فانا على استعداد للأشتراك معكم جميعا و على الاستعداد بالمساهمة المعلوماتية فى هذا الموضوع من خلال الانترنت فقط لأننى ببساطة اعيش خارج مصر ، والمساهمة سوف تكون بعرض عناويين لفيديوهات على الانترنت وضعها أصحابها الاوروبيين لتجاربهم الشخصية و التى وبلا شك سوف تفيد شبابنا ويستطيعون تنزيل هذه الفيديوهات و دراستها دراسة جيدة للتعلم ممن سبقوهم فى هذا المجال و ليتعلموا أولا ضوابط الامان فى كيفية التعامل مع مجموعة الغازات الناتجة من الجهاز وهى (الهيدروكسى) يعنى خليط الاكسيجين مع الهيدروجين ويروا اشكال الاشتعالات ويتعلموا عدم التسرع والروية لانتاج شيء جيد ولا يعطون الفرصة لأى من الناس الخائفون من الجديد لأن يدمروا أفكار الشباب ويمسكون عليهم الفرصة اذا اهملوا فى موضوع الامان.

وفالك طيب يا أخى وفى انتظار ردود المشجعين

والسلام

صلاح


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 فبراير 2009)

آسف لانني تأخرت بتثبيت الموضوع .... موفقين فهذا ماطلبناه في موضوع تاسيس مركز للابحاث والدراسة

نتمنى التفاعل معكم... كما نتمنى عليكم طرح أنشطتكم ونتائجكم على الملتقى ....

بارك الله فيكم ...


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا لاستاذ محمد ؤالكردى على تثبيته الموضوع وثانيا الاخ صلاح شكرا لاشتراكك معنا بقى لنا ان نبحث عن مهندس الكترونيات حتى يصمم لنا دائرة استالى ماير انا ليس لى خبرة فى الالكترونيات وكل من له فكرة معينه او تجربة معينه او خبرة معينه فاليتفضل حتى نبدا من حيث انتهى اليه الاخرون 
السلام عليكم


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (2 مارس 2009)

4السلام عليكم هذة رابطه لتجربه سابقة 
من يستطع ان يحملها عى اليوب تيوب فاليفع وليعطنى عنوان الرابطهhttp://www.uparab.com/files/RUVN-CqvbdASAzYw.rar


----------



## saladino78 (3 مارس 2009)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> 4السلام عليكم هذة رابطه لتجربه سابقة
> من يستطع ان يحملها عى اليوب تيوب فاليفع وليعطنى عنوان الرابطهhttp://www.uparab.com/files/ruvn-cqvbdasazyw.rar


 


عزيزى أبو عبد الله المصرى

الملف المذكور بأعلاة (rar) لا يعمل بعد تنزيلة من موقع التحميل
رجاء التحميل مرة اخرى بعد اصلاحة
وشكرا
صلاح


----------



## محمد صالح ابو الرب (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ..............
انا سعيد اني في هدا المنتدى الرائع 
بصراحة انا طالب هندسة كهربائية 
وزي ما بنعرف مطلوب منا كمهندسين مشروع تخرج 
بصراحة انا محتار ومش عارف اقرر
بتمنى المساعدة بهالموضوع 
وشكرا..........


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 مارس 2009)

محمد صالح ابو الرب قال:


> السلام عليكم ..............
> انا سعيد اني في هدا المنتدى الرائع
> بصراحة انا طالب هندسة كهربائية
> وزي ما بنعرف مطلوب منا كمهندسين مشروع تخرج
> ...



وعليكم السلام اخى الكريم 

الامر باذذن الله تعال سهل وبسيط ببعض الدراسة والفهم

هناك الكثير من الموضوعات اللتى تشرح كيف يمكن تسيير سيارة على وقود من الماء 

هناك موضوعات انتاج الطاقة الكهربية من الماء بعد تحليله كهربيا 
والكهرباء المنتجة اضعاف اللتى تم استخدامها للانتاج

هناك موضوعات عن عمل دوائر كهربية لتحليل الماء بالتحكم فى التردد والفولت لانتاج كم كبير من وقود الماء 

هناك موضوعات عن انتاج الكهرباء من فائض المجالات المغناطيسية والاستعانه بالمجال المغناطيسي للارض لزيادة قدرة الخرج

هناك موصوعات عن محولات كهربية تنتج الكهرباء بواسكطة عدد من الملفات الكهربية المتعامدة ودائرة الكترونية لاستمرار اهتزاز المجال المغناطيسي وبالتالى استمرار انتاج الكهرباء بدون الحاجة الى مصدر خارجى

هناك موضوعات عن المحرك والمولد الكهريبي الدائم الحركة الذى يقوم بتغذة نفسه ذاتيا بالكهرباء وانتاج فائض كهربي بالاضافة الى القدرة الحركية للمولد

فقط اختار وباذن الله تعالى تجد المساعدة


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (3 مارس 2009)

يرجى المشاركة في الموضوع التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=122454


----------



## saladino78 (4 مارس 2009)

انتاج الهيدروجين والاوكسيجين من الماء​

السلام عليكم
أولا تحية للاخ محمد الكردى
وثانيا تحية للاخ مبتدئ لينوكس
ولاننس تحية للاخ أبو عبدالله المصرى

ندخل فى الموضوع
فى سبيل تحسين نوعية الهواء الذى نتنفسة، وبينما كنت ابحر فى الانترنت، أعجبتنى هذه المجموعة من التجارب التى قام بها بعض من الشباب ألامريكى، قمت بجمع عدد من أجزاء الفيديو الاخيرة الخاصة بهم والتى نشروها على موقع (YouTube) والتى تمثل عددا من تجاربهم، لقد أخترت هؤلاء الشباب لأن لهجتهم الانجليزية مفهومة ولا يتكلمون بسرعة من انوفهم ويشرحون باستفاضة وهم مبتكرون او محسنون وليسوا مخترعين بمعنى الكلمة لأدوات جديدة لانتاج الهيدروجين والاوكسيجين من الماء، لاستخدامة فى تقليل البنزين فى السيارات، بالاضافة الى المساهمة فى مشاريع تحسين بيئة وتقليل العوادم الكربونية فى الجو، وبالطبع ولاينبغى أن نكون سذج ونقول أن مجهودهم هذا لوجة الله، بل فهم يبيعون للشباب الذين لايملكون الوقت لعمل هذة المجهودات 

لقد وضعت عنوان الاجزاء ومعها ترجمة بعض العناوين فقط، قاصدا أن تستمعوا الى حديث وشرح هذا الشاب، للاستفادة اللغوية، والعلمية ايضا

ولقد قصدت من عرض هذة المجهودات الفيديوية للتعليم فقط، فهى مثل رائع لمجهود رائع، أتمنى من الشباب العربى الاستفادة والتعلم منة الكثير والكثير، فأولا روح التعاون وعدم البخل بالمجهود الشاق كانت السمة الغالبة فى حديث هؤلاء الشباب الجامعيون، والمعلومة الدسمة الصحيحة المدعمة بالتجارب المصورة، وطريقة الحديث اللطيفة مع الناس.

وكما طلب هذا الشاب فى سياق حديثة من مشاهدى تجاربة، أن يصنعوا الموديلات الخاصة بهم، ولا يقلدون الموديل الخاص بة، ولقد ذكر فى السياق أيضا أنة قد تلقى عن طريق الانترنت من البعض من الشباب الاخرين رسومات لموديلات أخرى قاموا بتصنيعها، لم يقلدها ولكنة استفاد من تجاربهم، وطورها بطريقتة، وصنع الموديلات الخاصة بة، والتى يقوم ببيعها على الانترنت تحت أسم (SMACK)
وهذا هو عنوان الصفحة 
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=EletrikRide&view=videos​ 
مع كل الحذر من أن التعامل مع هذه التجارب يحتاج الى شخص أو مجموعة أشخاص خبراء فى الاتى:

1 - خبير فى الكهرباء يعلم تماما أنة بدون الوصلات الثابتة تماما، والمعزولة جيد جدا، ولا تولد أى نوع من الشرارات سوف تتسبب فى انفجار غاز الهيدروجين الممزوج بغاز الاكسيجين

2 – خبير فى أجهزة القياس المختلفة مثل (جهاز قياس الفولت) (جهاز قياس المقاومة) (جهاز قياس الحرارة فى جميع ألاجزاء التى يمكن أن تسخن) (جهاز الرنين الكهربائى) (جهاز قياس الحموضة و القلوية)

3 – خبير فى أجهزة اللحام، لتلافى قصة الـ (Back Fire)، وهى الاشتعال الخلفى الذى يسببة ارتجاع الغاز المشتعل داخل الخراطيم أو خزانات الغاز بسرعة البرق، منفجرا ومتسببا فى كارثة مفجعة، ولذلك فأستخدام الجهاز المناسب (صمام منع رجوع الشرارة) وكيفية أستخدامة هام جدا

4 – خبير فى العلوم يفهم تماما كيفية التعامل مع الكيماويات وكمياتها وتركيزاتها وتفاعلاتها

5 – خبير فى عدم التسرع، وخبير فى التفكير بهدوء وتروى، لعدم الوقوع فى أخطاء قاتلة

متمنيا لكم النجاح و الاستفادة، أيضا أتمنى أن أرى ابداعاتكم المفيدة لبلادنا و للعالم كلة

ملحوظة:-
يوجد الكثير من هؤلاء الشباب، وكميات رهيبة من المطورين، ولمن أراد التعلم فلا يوجد علم بلا عمل ومجهود وسهر

بالمناسبة هذا عنوان موقع رائع لتنزيل الفيديو من على موقع (YouTube) وهو 
http://www.keepvid.com​ 
حتى يتم تنزيل الفيديوهات على الكومبيوتر و مراجعتها عند الحاجة

تحياتى لجميع شبابنا وامنيات بالنجاح

صلاح



بعدة


----------



## saladino78 (4 مارس 2009)

الاول هو وسيحتاج منكم بعض المجهود
AlmostHydrogen
http://www.youtube.com/user/AlmostHydrogen
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=AlmostHydrogen&view=videos​


----------



## saladino78 (4 مارس 2009)

والثانى هو وهناك عملية تنظيمية وعناوين تأخذها مباشرة
Smack
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=EletrikRide&view=videos​ 
001
Part 6: Smack's ouput
Part 6: Smack's ouput
[TRANSLATED] Part 6: Smack's ouput 
Method I use to measure gas output, and verification of my production claim. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwMiIHieTQ0​ 
002
Added
Part 1: The Intro to Smack
Part 1: The Intro to Smack
[TRANSLATED] Part 1: The Intro to Smack 
I open up tutorial video series for analyzing my Smack Booster design. Smack(s) B... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxPQdrfSySI​ 
003
Part 2: The baking soda deception
Part 2: The baking soda deception
[TRANSLATED] Part 2: The baking soda deception 
I discuss the proper electrolyte materials 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh0x-sdDpic​ 
004
Part 4: Floaters
Part 4: Floaters
[TRANSLATED] Part 4: Floaters 
Yeah, series floaters work and here is the proof. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x28_Ub_IikU​ 
005
Part 5: Current draw
Part 5: Current draw
[TRANSLATED] Part 5: Current draw 
Demonstrating a smack unit operating and method used to measure current. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vnez45TRhcs​ 
006
Part 7: Mythbusters dont know shit!
Part 7: Mythbusters dont know shit!
[TRANSLATED] Part 7: Mythbusters dont know shit! 
The thing I want to mention most here - this is visual proof that the output gas E... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wipi1ZoFFCg​ 
007
Part 8: Temperature and cell health
Part 8: Temperature and cell health
[TRANSLATED] Part 8: Temperature and cell health 
Take a look at how a properly running Smack cell performs over time. Starting tem... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwSPBMSez8c​ 
008
Smack's final thought's
Smack's final thought's
[TRANSLATED] Smack's final thought's 
To be successful, do what successful people do. WWW.SMACKSBOOSTERS.110MB.com 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8bMhAt3_Eo​ 
009
Part 3: Clean Running
Part 3: Clean Running
[TRANSLATED] Part 3: Clean Running 
This is how your cell water should look after hours and hours of operation 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPGAKZa-v94​ 
010
Fender flames part 1
Fender flames part 1
[TRANSLATED] Fender flames part 1 
Fixing and upgrading paint on "Thundernutz", my 2004 Warrior. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEAwfUZ4NKI​


----------



## saladino78 (4 مارس 2009)

011
This is for the naysayers.
This is for the naysayers.
[TRANSLATED] This is for the naysayers. 
Listen up, fools. Time to layeth downeth the smacketh. 
غير متاح فى الامارات​ 
012
Texturing the metal: part 2
Texturing the metal: part 2
[TRANSLATED] Texturing the metal: part 2 
This is what gives the sic metal look I like 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-NvpVAUYp0​ 
013
Masking the flames part 3
Masking the flames part 3
[TRANSLATED] Masking the flames part 3 
This is how the pattern is marked out 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3FY6ETWZBI​ 
014
Ready for paint part 4
Ready for paint part 4
[TRANSLATED] Ready for paint part 4 
Ready to lay down some color 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fnhpf9y1AM​ 
015
Anodized pinstriping: part 5
Anodized pinstriping: part 5
[TRANSLATED] Anodized pinstriping: part 5 
Describing layout of flame accents 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f72Sw2kHTOo​ 
016
Unmasking: part 6
Unmasking: part 6
[TRANSLATED] Unmasking: part 6 
Final pattern revealed 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Jwkly6Rx3s​ 
017
Smack Install part 1!!!!!!
Smack Install part 1!!!!!!
[TRANSLATED] Smack Install part 1!!!!!! 
I discuss installation of my design on the Smacksmobile. Note: the ceramic coatin... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osWBMrEkuks​ 
018
Smack Install part 2!!!
Smack Install part 2!!!
[TRANSLATED] Smack Install part 2!!! 
Smacks install continued. Base mileage without booster is 18.5 mpg 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6hbAy4gGOM​ 
019
Booster Rally part 1
Booster Rally part 1
[TRANSLATED] Booster Rally part 1 
Discussion of Larry's Boyce replica on his vdub pickup 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssiYH_6Zq2M​ 
020
Booster Rally part 2
Booster Rally part 2
[TRANSLATED] Booster Rally part 2 
Discussion intro to Smacksmobile 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUYGYkOiS-k​


----------



## saladino78 (4 مارس 2009)

021
Booster Rally part 3
Booster Rally part 3 
[TRANSLATED] Booster Rally part 3 
I get the golden opportunity to document an original Boyce unit built by the MAN h... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oeDXTAYXa0

022 
Added
Booster Rally part 4
Booster Rally part 4 
[TRANSLATED] Booster Rally part 4 
Bob discusses the operation of his Prius install 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CE8k4kZtbI8

023
Booster Rally part 5
Booster Rally part 5 
[TRANSLATED] Booster Rally part 5 
Bob discusses some specific details of his design. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsN4jdAb6oU

024
Booster Rally part 6
Booster Rally part 6 
[TRANSLATED] Booster Rally part 6 
Bob finishes up discussion of his installation 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5drbUqBzBXs

025
Booster Rally part 7
Booster Rally part 7 
[TRANSLATED] Booster Rally part 7 
On the way back home, loaded down to the MAX! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvunJaPHp8A

026
Booster Rally part 8
Booster Rally part 8 
[TRANSLATED] Booster Rally part 8 
Steve, who tests military helicopters and knows how to run controlled testing cond... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvshoHl3KNA

027
Booster Rally part 9
Booster Rally part 9 
[TRANSLATED] Booster Rally part 9 
Steve's second run - Smack off: 15.01mpg 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seuNlkD6vUA

028
Booster Rally part 10
Booster Rally part 10 
[TRANSLATED] Booster Rally part 10 
Smack on, Larry driving: 18.9MPG 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpl5AG-Jfc4

029
Booster Rally part 11
Booster Rally part 11 
[TRANSLATED] Booster Rally part 11 
Larry's second run Smack off: 17MPG 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XYrlP8aZd4

030
Booster Rally part 12
Booster Rally part 12 
[TRANSLATED] Booster Rally part 12 
Steve's last run, booster on: 23.1mpg 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A2KpeTkLvE​


----------



## saladino78 (4 مارس 2009)

031
Booster Rally part 13
Booster Rally part 13 
[TRANSLATED] Booster Rally part 13 
I discuss my Smack unit and its condition post rally. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YFRJM0QHT8

032
Booster Rally part 14
Booster Rally part 14 
[TRANSLATED] Booster Rally part 14 
I open up the Smack for the first time after the 4 day run and discuss its conditi... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHWsC2JNabg

033
Booster Rally part 15
Booster Rally part 15 
[TRANSLATED] Booster Rally part 15 
Here is where I put my booster where my mouth is. I discuss the results of my run... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGzntFdtMPI

034
Booster Rally part 16
Booster Rally part 16 
[TRANSLATED] Booster Rally part 16 
I talk about some info I learned on the trip from Bob. Note that parts of my run ... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jo2dtJFUHBg

035
Booster Rally part 17
Booster Rally part 17 
[TRANSLATED] Booster Rally part 17 
The Smack sums it up for you. The Smacks Booster is a trademark name, design pate... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5Bj7q9gpzI

036
Fender chop
Fender chop 
[TRANSLATED] Fender chop 
I hack my beautious fender! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvEIwUDbGcc

037
Rear fender weld
Rear fender weld 
[TRANSLATED] Rear fender weld 
I weld up the remaining parts after chopping 3" out of the metal 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dViZbdQLlo

038
Expose that pulley!
Expose that pulley! 
[TRANSLATED] Expose that pulley! 
I prepare to chop and hack to uncover Thundernutz pulley drive. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVUGa9Eh2EI

039
Naked pulley finished
Naked pulley finished 
[TRANSLATED] Naked pulley finished 
I wrap up my pulley conversion. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzo-WVhOzb4

040
Bike Booster part 1
Bike Booster part 1 
[TRANSLATED] Bike Booster part 1 
I discuss the construction of my 3" bike booster unit. http://www.smacksboosters.... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3S8laFjPiB4​


----------



## saladino78 (4 مارس 2009)

041
Bike Booster part 2
Bike Booster part 2 
[TRANSLATED] Bike Booster part 2 
Cont...... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YABxaT8GozU

042
Thundernutz Smack Booster install part 1
Thundernutz Smack Booster install part 1 
[TRANSLATED] Thundernutz Smack Booster install part 1 
How I installed my Smack original unit 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYZ4HOGVj3w

043
Thundernutz Smack Booster install part 2
Thundernutz Smack Booster install part 2 
[TRANSLATED] Thundernutz Smack Booster install part 2 
Continued - remember no EFIE used 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2Y57XCvi8A

044
Thundernutz at night
Thundernutz at night 
[TRANSLATED] Thundernutz at night 
See the neons light the Smack 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_q0qr2rh6c

045
Thundernutz Smack Booster install part 3
Thundernutz Smack Booster install part 3 
[TRANSLATED] Thundernutz Smack Booster install part 3 
Hear this beeyach run! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHSvec06cRI

046
Paintwork and mod summary part 1
Paintwork and mod summary part 1 
[TRANSLATED] Paintwork and mod summary part 1 
I discuss some of the mods and other aspects of Thundernutz. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtJYDp3BKuM

047
Paintwork and mod summary part 2
Paintwork and mod summary part 2 
[TRANSLATED] Paintwork and mod summary part 2 
There is so much to show that I know i forgot something.... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHlwsdIME2c

048
[TRANSLATED] Smack gets Triked 
Smack gets Triked 
[TRANSLATED] Smack gets Triked 
Check out this new Phat Trik 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_DWNKk8Ryk​040 Smack gets Triked​
049
[TRANSLATED] Shrink wrap test 
Shrink wrap test 
[TRANSLATED] Shrink wrap test 
Performed side by side test of GREEN 18 plate shrink and non shrink Smack units. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VM2PbGVAnS4​039 Shrink wrap test​

050
[TRANSLATED] Analyzing The GenII 
Analyzing The GenII 
[TRANSLATED] Analyzing The GenII 
Some design characteristics of the next Smack 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaF95aO6R68​038 Analyzing The GenII​


----------



## saladino78 (4 مارس 2009)

051
[TRANSLATED] Smacked!!!!! 
Smacked!!!!! 
[TRANSLATED] Smacked!!!!! 
Check out the production naysayers! This is why it works. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HWiMg3gGTs​037 Smacked!!!!!​
052
[TRANSLATED] Smack Install Part 3 
Smack Install Part 3 
[TRANSLATED] Smack Install Part 3 
Some sweet mods to the booster. Something I noticed - when you shut the booster d... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2ldLhXYSM0​036 Smack Install Part 3​
053
[TRANSLATED] The Six Pack Caddie Smack 
The Six Pack Caddie Smack 
[TRANSLATED] The Six Pack Caddie Smack 
Reca'nize. 6LPM off the grid. It costs a dime to recharge the batteries. This i... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZMhqLOGubc​035 The Six Pack Caddie Smack​
054
[TRANSLATED] Smacked Caddy shows what its got. 
Smacked Caddy shows what its got. 
[TRANSLATED] Smacked Caddy shows what its got. 
This is no game. We blew out a bubbler doing this once because the water level wa... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfgmUZrwbCk​034 Smacked Caddy shows what its got​
055
[TRANSLATED] Mods to the Smack 
Mods to the Smack 
[TRANSLATED] Mods to the Smack 
Discussion about the 18 plate shrink wrapped Smack. Majorly reduced my current de... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91x8tloznLY​033 Mods to the Smack​
056
[TRANSLATED] A geet engine in action! 
A geet engine in action! 
[TRANSLATED] A geet engine in action! 
This is Larry's way cool geet engine mod. I was there and I saw it run. I couldn... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPhYcGuREDE​032 A geet engine in action!​
057
[TRANSLATED] Mods to the Smack part 2 
Mods to the Smack part 2 
[TRANSLATED] Mods to the Smack part 2 
Post event trip results. Trip confirms what tests yeild. Lower volts per cell an... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoGIdUyYw0Q​031 Mods to the Smack part 2​
058
[TRANSLATED] VMU controller for hydroxy boost... 
VMU controller for hydroxy boosting! 
[TRANSLATED] VMU controller for hydroxy boosting! 
This is the ultimate way to control your Smack. Stay tuned for more updates 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FuRfyakXYY​030 VMU controller for hydroxy boosting!​
059
[TRANSLATED] Adding catalyst 
Adding catalyst 
[TRANSLATED] Adding catalyst 
A good method for adding electrolyte to a Smack unit 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krWlTZmGdpM​029 Adding catalyst​
060
[TRANSLATED] Six Pack Ranger Smack 
Six Pack Ranger Smack 
[TRANSLATED] Six Pack Ranger Smack 
Check out the latest and greatest six pack about to be put to its maiden test run.... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=664jDnlZH5s​028 Six Pack Ranger Smack​


----------



## saladino78 (4 مارس 2009)

061
[TRANSLATED] Initial results with Ranger Six ... 
Initial results with Ranger Six Pack 
[TRANSLATED] Initial results with Ranger Six Pack 
This first test yielded excellent results. Further testing has revealed problems ... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8EEXeiiCZ0​027 Initial results with Ranger Six Pack​
062
[TRANSLATED] Part II of the Ranger Smack resu... 
Part II of the Ranger Smack results. 
[TRANSLATED] Part II of the Ranger Smack results. 
Here is the rest of the story. 88.8% on this first run. Having six individual un... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4316Ieswtg​026 Part II of the Ranger Smack results​
063
[TRANSLATED] How much does a recharge cost? 
How much does a recharge cost? 
[TRANSLATED] How much does a recharge cost? 
Some of you think the cost of recharging the six pack batteries negates the fuel s... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnLMOGvKyxU​025 How much does a recharge cost​
064
[TRANSLATED] How I measure fuel consumption 
How I measure fuel consumption 
[TRANSLATED] How I measure fuel consumption 
Due to built in inconsistencies in the factory tank, I decided to remove it and in... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgbGMZu5rrI​024 How I measure fuel consumption​
065
[TRANSLATED] GenIII story part 1. 
GenIII story part 1. 
[TRANSLATED] GenIII story part 1. 
How I came up with the my new GenIII design, and a little history on the step gap ... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrITa6y6FlU​023 GenIII story part 1​
066
[TRANSLATED] GenIII story part 2 
GenIII story part 2 
[TRANSLATED] GenIII story part 2 
Continued explanation of the construction of my latest design. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsTeZbXCwxY​022 GenIII story part 2​
067
[TRANSLATED] GenIII story part 3 
GenIII story part 3 
[TRANSLATED] GenIII story part 3 
I hook the cell up for the first time. The first thing I noticed is the slow rise... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5_3_C4C4hM​021 GenIII story part 3​
068
[TRANSLATED] GenIII story part 4 
GenIII story part 4 
[TRANSLATED] GenIII story part 4 
The assembled GenIII goes through some basic motions. It's notable to mention the... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qmpx9d7ptDs​020 GenIII story part 4​
069
[TRANSLATED] GenIII story part 5 "SmackZilla"! 
GenIII story part 5 "SmackZilla"! 
[TRANSLATED] GenIII story part 5 "SmackZilla"! 
I continue discussion on cell performance and do a LPM output test. After the tes... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX7vH6fz1Us​019 GenIII story part 5 SmackZilla!​
070
[TRANSLATED] GenIII story part 6 
GenIII story part 6 
[TRANSLATED] GenIII story part 6 
I wrap us discussions about this design. Stay tuned as I post mileage results and... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5bK47RrvcE​018 GenIII story part 6​​


----------



## saladino78 (4 مارس 2009)

071
[TRANSLATED] How 6LPM effects the H2EVair at ... 
How 6LPM effects the H2EVair at idle and under ... 
[TRANSLATED] How 6LPM effects the H2EVair at idle and under vacuum 
I play around with SmackZilla on the Corvair. Since the cell runs cool, I wanted ... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifLw3EX13s4​017 How 6LPM effects the H2EVair at idle and under vacuum​
072
[TRANSLATED] First Ranger results with the ne... 
First Ranger results with the new Smackzilla cell 
[TRANSLATED] First Ranger results with the new Smackzilla cell 
The first test after the Six Pack runs. 3LPM, ECM reset, still no EFIE. We saw a... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJd_ZVahPSU​016 First Ranger results with the new Smackzilla cell​
073
[TRANSLATED] How an EFIE works part 1 
How an EFIE works part 1 
[TRANSLATED] How an EFIE works part 1 
I discuss how to adjust an EFIE unit to get the most out of your hydroxy booster. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Nsvc3bC45I​015 How an EFIE works part 1​
074
[TRANSLATED] How an EFIE works part 2 
How an EFIE works part 2 
[TRANSLATED] How an EFIE works part 2 
I continue my discussion into the relationship between AFR, EGT, and hydroxy. I d... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMr4gVP47sE​014 How an EFIE works part 2​
075
[TRANSLATED] Behind bumper Smack install 
Behind bumper Smack install 
[TRANSLATED] Behind bumper Smack install 
Another example of making a Smack unit fit 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHX3uHKCj_g​013 Behind bumper Smack install​
076
[TRANSLATED] Battery relocation Smack install 
Battery relocation Smack install 
[TRANSLATED] Battery relocation Smack install 
Yet another install option for vehicles with crammed engine compartments 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7S0I0ZMmg3o​012 Battery relocation Smack install​
077
Added
 [TRANSLATED] Prism results and Smack winter o... 
Prism results and Smack winter options 
[TRANSLATED] Prism results and Smack winter options 
Latest results with Prism and a winter running option. 12% so far with the curren... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81V5GVihe-Y​011 Prism results and Smack winter options​
078
[TRANSLATED] The new B.B. Smack GenIV - 7.5MMW 
The new B.B. Smack GenIV - 7.5MMW 
[TRANSLATED] The new B.B. Smack GenIV - 7.5MMW 
This is my latest design - the Bob Boyce inspired Smack Booster. Using a refill s... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyMA7x2wfV0​010 The new B.B. Smack GenIV - 7.5MMW​سماك الجديد الجيل الرابع (7.5MMW)​
079
[TRANSLATED] BB Smack Efficiency test: 7.7MMW 
BB Smack Efficiency test: 7.7MMW 
[TRANSLATED] BB Smack Efficiency test: 7.7MMW 
I run an efficiency test for my new design - 9.9 amps, 13.1VDC, 1.0LPM at 45C - 7.... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ntpfn_gESzw​009 BB Smack Efficiency test 7.5MMW​تجربة قدرات بى بى سماك (7.5MMW)​
080
[TRANSLATED] BB Smack 26VDC efficiency test: ... 
BB Smack 26VDC efficiency test: 9.01MMW 
[TRANSLATED] BB Smack 26VDC efficiency test: 9.01MMW 
In this test, I demonstrate the advantage of lining up the magnetic fields of all ... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heMjCPKMZd8​008 BB Smack 26VDC efficiency test 9.01MMW​تجربة قدرات (26VDC) بى بى سماك (9.01MMW)​


----------



## saladino78 (4 مارس 2009)

081
[TRANSLATED] Smack Booster power controller a... 
Smack Booster power controller and EFIE unit 
[TRANSLATED] Smack Booster power controller and EFIE unit 
The long awaited Smack Booster controller featuring Covert Auto's dual EFIE device... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqtInp68HXw​007 Smack Booster power controller and EFIE unit​التحكم فى الطاقة وجهاز (EFIE) لسماك بوستر​082
[TRANSLATED] How to build my B.B. Smack part 1 
How to build my B.B. Smack part 1 
[TRANSLATED] How to build my B.B. Smack part 1 
Just another freely available fully disclosed Smack design. For those that want t... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im0wJHYR93w​006 How to build my B.B. Smack part 1​كيف اصنع بى بى سماك جزء 1​083
[TRANSLATED] How to build my B.B. Smack part 2 
How to build my B.B. Smack part 2 
[TRANSLATED] How to build my B.B. Smack part 2 
I fully explain here how to set up the cell stack for magnetic field alignment, an... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUzdG4YSNgY​005 How to build my B.B. Smack part 2​كيف اصنع بى بى سماك جزء 2​
084
[TRANSLATED] How to build my B.B. Smack part 3 
How to build my B.B. Smack part 3 
[TRANSLATED] How to build my B.B. Smack part 3 
I wrap up construction details and point out some fundamental changes I have made ... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1ls6rSX-nU​004 How to build my B.B. Smack part 3​كيف اصنع بى بى سماك جزء 3​
085
[TRANSLATED] Why you don't put holes in your ... 
Why you don't put holes in your dry cell. Reca... 
[TRANSLATED] Why you don't put holes in your dry cell. Reca'nize 
Once again, the buck stops with the Smack. Here, I perform a test which ends all ... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LADZTmV9msw​003 Why you don't put holes in your dry cell. Reca'nize​لماذا لاتضع فتحات فى الخلية الجافة ريسانيز​086
[TRANSLATED] Why I use 7 cells instead of 6 
Why I use 7 cells instead of 6 
[TRANSLATED] Why I use 7 cells instead of 6 
Here I demonstrate why I divide my stack 7 ways. Keeping the plate voltage down w... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6Iwal4L8xo​002 Why I use 7 cells instead of 6​لماذا أستخدم 7 خلايا بدلا من 6 خلايا​087
[TRANSLATED]Smack's refill and bubbler system 
Smack's refill and bubbler system 
[TRANSLATED] Smack's refill and bubbler system 
This is the GenIV BB Smack bubbler and refill system. The bubbler acts as a backf... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aEQPbwnLTM​001 Smack's refill and bubbler system​سماك اعادة التعبئة ونظام الفقاقيع (الببلر)​
088
[TRANSLATED] Smack on the family unit - part 1 
Smack on the family unit - part 1 
[TRANSLATED] Smack on the family unit - part 1 
Time for a moment to put down the test equipment and talk about what I see as an i... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1u3Rzmd1zc

089
[TRANSLATED] Smack on the family unit part 2 
Smack on the family unit part 2 
[TRANSLATED] Smack on the family unit part 2 
Continued discussion about my take on the American family and what possible soluti... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCP7vN1D3ZM

090
[TRANSLATED] Smack on the economy part 1 
Smack on the economy part 1 
[TRANSLATED] Smack on the economy part 1 
And continuing my discussion on the health of American society with the topic of o... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bGRc1IKl-U​


----------



## saladino78 (4 مارس 2009)

091
[TRANSLATED] Smack on the economy part 2 
Smack on the economy part 2 
[TRANSLATED] Smack on the economy part 2 
Continues discussion on the American economy 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtXIWw6ozY0

092
Smack and The Skeptical Mind part 2
Smack and The Skeptical Mind part 2 
[TRANSLATED] Smack and The Skeptical Mind part 2 
More on the limits of human intellect and my thoughts on how to manage our differe... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOPWM4oPVIQ

093
Smack and The Skeptical Mind part 1
Smack and The Skeptical Mind part 1 
[TRANSLATED] Smack and The Skeptical Mind part 1 
Lets address the spirit of what I call "negative skepticism", and put things into ... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RGmAJFsG1w

094
[TRANSLATED] Smack and The Skeptical Mind part 3 
Smack and The Skeptical Mind part 3 
[TRANSLATED] Smack and The Skeptical Mind part 3 
Last section on my thoughts about the negative skeptical mind. I think being skep... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDVbW_0LK5Q

095
[TRANSLATED] Smack's "Bikernator" 
Smack's "Bikernator" 
[TRANSLATED] Smack's "Bikernator" 
Per request, here is my bike powered charging system I use to watch clean TV. Jus... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG8Vmlepy70

096
[TRANSLATED] Smack and the Million $ challeng... 
Smack and the Million $ challenge part 1 
[TRANSLATED] Smack and the Million $ challenge part 1 
So why hasn't The One And Only Smack taken the challenge? Because I think its a s... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AUZSWwqcAQ

097
[TRANSLATED] Smack and the Million $ challeng... 
Smack and the Million $ challenge part 3 
[TRANSLATED] Smack and the Million $ challenge part 3 
So lets talk about the 5 main points why I think the HHO challenge is a farce: 1.... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeksS0ij95s

098
[TRANSLATED] Smack and the Million $ challeng... 
Smack and the Million $ challenge part 4 
[TRANSLATED] Smack and the Million $ challenge part 4 
And finally, the biggest issue: TRUST. Why trust someone who doesn't trust you? ... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAeSOxTHmEU

099
[TRANSLATED] Smack and the Million $ challeng... 
Smack and the Million $ challenge part 2 
[TRANSLATED] Smack and the Million $ challenge part 2 
Lets talk about the minimum 25% increase in efficiency required. Also I want to t... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HV5ZERzSZmc

100
[TRANSLATED] Mods to BB Smack part 1 
Mods to BB Smack part 1 
[TRANSLATED] Mods to BB Smack part 1 
Here I solve a potential issue with the design. The PEX refill tube I have been u... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKJgZXn1vmU

101
[TRANSLATED] Mods to BB Smack part 2 
Mods to BB Smack part 2 
[TRANSLATED] Mods to BB Smack part 2 
So with the replacement of PEX with acrylic, rotation of the refill holes, and res... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SG3CYOyXuz4
​


----------



## saladino78 (4 مارس 2009)

لست أدرى لماذا ظهرت كل هذه السطور ، ولكن ومن الممكن أن يكون الموقع قد عمل ترجمة أو اى حاجة انا مش فاهمها

على العموم تستطيع اختيار العنوان الخاص بـ YouTube أو تمشى بالماوس على العنوان وتنقرة فيفتح صفحة الفيديو فورا

وتمنياتى بالاستمتاع للجميع

صلاح


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (4 مارس 2009)

saladino78 قال:


> انتاج الهيدروجين والاوكسيجين من الماء​
> 
> السلام عليكم
> أولا تحية للاخ محمد الكردى
> ...





الحمد لله 

نعم لقد وصلتم الى الطريق الصحيح والسير بخطا ثابته الى النجاح بأذن الله تعالى 

العمل الجماعى المشترك بالاضافة الى الدراسة على اسس علمية 

واخيرا الاستعانه باهل الخبرة لضمان شروط السلامة 

بالتوفيق بأذن الله تعالى


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (4 مارس 2009)

saladino78 قال:


> عزيزى أبو عبد الله المصرى
> 
> الملف المذكور بأعلاة (rar) لا يعمل بعد تنزيلة من موقع التحميل
> رجاء التحميل مرة اخرى بعد اصلاحة
> ...


 السلام عليكم اخى الملف يعمل ولكن يجب عليك تسطيب برنامج ون رار او ون زب لفك الضغط ثو شاهد


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (4 مارس 2009)

مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> وعليكم السلام اخى الكريم
> 
> الامر باذذن الله تعال سهل وبسيط ببعض الدراسة والفهم
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم الاخ مبتدا اختار لى ايسرهم وافضلهم يعنى الشيء السهل صنعه وال القوى ادائة والشيء المكن يعنى تصنيعه بمعنى مش تبقى شيء مش موجودة مكوناتها او صعبه للغه يعنى الايسر ولو انت او اى حد من القاهرة ممكن نتقابل


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (4 مارس 2009)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم الاخ مبتدا اختار لى ايسرهم وافضلهم يعنى الشيء السهل صنعه وال القوى ادائة والشيء المكن يعنى تصنيعه بمعنى مش تبقى شيء مش موجودة مكوناتها او صعبه للغه يعنى الايسر ولو انت او اى حد من القاهرة ممكن نتقابل


وعليكم السلام 

اخى الكريم
ان الطبيب عندما يريد ان يعمل عملية جراحية لمريض فما الذى يفعله 

هل ياخذه الى غرفة العمليات مباشرة ام ان هناك تحضير لها 
من تحاليل وعمل الاشعات اللازمة وتحضير المواد والمساعدين من طبيب تخدير وخلافه

فهكذا لابد ان تحدد انت اختياراتك بنفسك 
ولكى تقرر الافضل لابد من الدراسة الكافية 

مثلا الموتوسيكل الذى تريده ان يسير بالماء 

ماهي الطريقة التى تريد ان تستخدمها معه 

هل الجيت 
ام التحليل 
ام الكميائي

وماهى قدرة مولد الكهرباء به 

وماهى دراساتك عن تحليل الماء والعوامل الموءثرة فيه

ومن الذى سيساعدك فى التجارب 

لابد من العلم قبل العمل وهكذا تعلمنا


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم المعلومات التى عندى عن التحليل هى ما وضعتها انت يا اخى مبتدأ فى المنتدى مع زيادة قليله من منتدى اجنبى المهم يا اخى ساجرب على البور سبلاى كبداية بس البور سبلاى اللى عدى باظ بس معنديش استعداد يبوظ واحد تانى عشان كدة عاوز طريقة تقلل من الامبير المسحوب 
اما عن اللى هيساعدنى فلا شك هو الله فإنا نحسن الظن به بالاضافة الى اى حد من الاخوة القاهريين او الموجوين فى القاهرة نتقابل ونجرب سوى


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (5 مارس 2009)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم المعلومات التى عندى عن التحليل هى ما وضعتها انت يا اخى مبتدأ فى المنتدى مع زيادة قليله من منتدى اجنبى المهم يا اخى ساجرب على البور سبلاى كبداية بس البور سبلاى اللى عدى باظ بس معنديش استعداد يبوظ واحد تانى عشان كدة عاوز طريقة تقلل من الامبير المسحوب
> اما عن اللى هيساعدنى فلا شك هو الله فإنا نحسن الظن به بالاضافة الى اى حد من الاخوة القاهريين او الموجوين فى القاهرة نتقابل ونجرب سوى


وعليكم السلام ورحمة اله وبركاته

ممكن تشترى من اسواق الخردة او المستعمل ترنس كهرباء ويكون متعدد الخرج مثلا 50 فولت الى 220 

واشترى دايود توحيد للكهرباء يتحمل الفولت العالى و جرب على الخيلة وقلل الالواح و تركيز القلوى 

وستجد باذن الله فرق واسع بين ال 12 فولت وو ال50 او 90 فولت 

ولكن هنا لابد من فنى اومتخصص بالكهرباء يهمل تلك التجربة وليس انت واصدقاءك لخطورة الكهرباء 

فالحذر هام جدا هنا


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (7 مارس 2009)

لا دة صعب انا عاوز جاجة خفافى سهله مش اكتر من كدة
عاوز افضل دائرة تستخدم لتقليل الامبير 
انا لحد اللان مش لاقى حد يبدا معاى


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (8 مارس 2009)

حاليا في رسالتي الماجسير يتم دراسة هذا الموضوع عمليا ونظريا


----------



## حمد عبد الله (9 مارس 2009)

*



هناك موضوعات انتاج الطاقة الكهربية من الماء بعد تحليله كهربيا 
والكهرباء المنتجة اضعاف اللتى تم استخدامها للانتاج

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
هذه عباره ثبتها احد الاخوه .. وهي تناقض اسس العلم لذلك فانى اقول بعدم الترويج للافكار الخرافيه بدون تجريب ..
اذا كان مايقال حقيقه ما الداعي للمفاعلات النوويه .والمحطات البخاريه .والبنزين والكيروسين ..ما الداعي لتلويث البيئه باكاسيد الكربون ..

العلم فكره توكدها اوتنفيها التجربه ..واية فكرة تناقض بديهيات العلم الاساسيه .او تتعارض معها فهي اما ان تكون خاطئه لقصور في القياسات او اهمال بعض العوامل الموثره خلال التجربه او انها في احسن الاحوال كشوف جديده لمصادر طاقه غير معروفه ويجب التاكد منها بصوره دقيقه قبل اطلاقها ..لان العلم الحقيقي يساعدنا على السيطره على الاشياء ومعرفتها وليس قبولها كامر واقع .. فالمجهول في العلم يبقى خطرا محتملا ...
العلم يمنحنا القدره على الالتزام بان نقول مانؤمن بصدقه وليس مانعجب به اونتوهمه اونحلم به بدون اية اسس حقيقيه ....شكرا وعذرا.....


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 مارس 2009)

حمد عبد الله قال:


> هذه عباره ثبتها احد الاخوه .. وهي تناقض اسس العلم لذلك فانى اقول بعدم الترويج للافكار الخرافيه بدون تجريب ..
> اذا كان مايقال حقيقه ما الداعي للمفاعلات النوويه .والمحطات البخاريه .والبنزين والكيروسين ..ما الداعي لتلويث البيئه باكاسيد الكربون ..
> 
> العلم فكره توكدها اوتنفيها التجربه ..واية فكرة تناقض بديهيات العلم الاساسيه .او تتعارض معها فهي اما ان تكون خاطئه لقصور في القياسات او اهمال بعض العوامل الموثره خلال التجربه او انها في احسن الاحوال كشوف جديده لمصادر طاقه غير معروفه ويجب التاكد منها بصوره دقيقه قبل اطلاقها ..لان العلم الحقيقي يساعدنا على السيطره على الاشياء ومعرفتها وليس قبولها كامر واقع .. فالمجهول في العلم يبقى خطرا محتملا ...
> العلم يمنحنا القدره على الالتزام بان نقول مانؤمن بصدقه وليس مانعجب به اونتوهمه اونحلم به بدون اية اسس حقيقيه ....شكرا وعذرا.....


 

هذه ليست خرافة 

انما الخرافات ان يتم التعتيم على تلك العلوم ولاتدرس 

فاين ادلتك على صحة ماتقول ؟؟؟؟؟

فالى متى نظل فى اخر الركب ؟

فان لم تاتى بالادلةو فكفاك كذبا 

وشكرا لك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 مارس 2009)

اقراؤا تلك الاخبار قبل كتابة مالا فا|دة منه بالتعدى على الاخرين وقول انها خرافة 

هل ما يحدث بالعالم المتقم فى هذا الرابط خرافة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شركة جيناباكس اليابانية تنزل سيارة تعمل بالماء الى السوق- لتر ماء لكل 100 كيلومتر

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=1008107#post1008107


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (9 مارس 2009)

يا مبتدأ ممكن تساعدنى نبدا ونجرب سوا نصرف ونكلف سوا عاوزين نبدأ بجد مش لاقى حد بجد يبدأ معاى انا موجود فى القاهرة لفتره معينه وبعدين ان شاء الله هرجع بلدى من تانى اقصد المحافظة اللى انا منها فانا عاوز استفيد من وجودى فى البلد دى السلام عليكم


----------



## حمد عبد الله (11 مارس 2009)

لست غاضبا ولا اعتقد بفضيله الغضب المجرد ...ولكني اريد ان اضيف معلومه لمن يعرف كل شئ ويعتقد ان كلمة خرافه هي اهانه ...ولا يظن ان اتهام الاخرين بالكذب شتيمه .....لايهم مقبوله ..اخي المهندس ...انا اعتذر الى الحد الذي يرضي الجميع خذوا من كلامي ماينفع واطرحوا في سلة المهملات مالايعجبكم ...ولكن أؤكد بان بنك المنجزات لازال فارغا ......عذرا للزمن الضائع .....شكرا وعذرا.....


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (11 مارس 2009)

أخ حمد لا حدود للعلم ... هذه حقيقة ....


----------



## saladino78 (14 مارس 2009)

حمد عبد الله قال:


> هذه عباره ثبتها احد الاخوه .. وهي تناقض اسس العلم لذلك فانى اقول بعدم الترويج للافكار الخرافيه بدون تجريب ..
> اذا كان مايقال حقيقه ما الداعي للمفاعلات النوويه .والمحطات البخاريه .والبنزين والكيروسين ..ما الداعي لتلويث البيئه باكاسيد الكربون ..
> 
> العلم فكره توكدها اوتنفيها التجربه ..واية فكرة تناقض بديهيات العلم الاساسيه .او تتعارض معها فهي اما ان تكون خاطئه لقصور في القياسات او اهمال بعض العوامل الموثره خلال التجربه او انها في احسن الاحوال كشوف جديده لمصادر طاقه غير معروفه ويجب التاكد منها بصوره دقيقه قبل اطلاقها ..لان العلم الحقيقي يساعدنا على السيطره على الاشياء ومعرفتها وليس قبولها كامر واقع .. فالمجهول في العلم يبقى خطرا محتملا ...
> العلم يمنحنا القدره على الالتزام بان نقول مانؤمن بصدقه وليس مانعجب به اونتوهمه اونحلم به بدون اية اسس حقيقيه ....شكرا وعذرا.....


 

الاخ (حمد عبد الله)

حيث أنه هناك دستورا قد أنعم الله بة على الخليقة، عندما قال فى كتابة الحكيم 
أولا (اقرأ) يعنى بالعربى تعلم وراقب وافهم وجرب 
وقال تعالى أيضا فى سورة التكوير (واذا البحار سجرت) 
وقال فى سورة الانفطار (وإذا البحار فجرت)
واذا تعمقت أكثر و أكثر ستجد الكثير والكثير من الاسرار التى ذكرت فى ايات القرأن، ويثبتها العلم الحديث كل يوم

برجاء زيارة الوصلة التالية

http://www.johod.net/~hajr/hajrvb/showthread.php?t=402914444​ 
فسوف يفيدك الغوص فى هذا الموضوع جدا​


----------



## mnci (21 مارس 2009)

افكاركم ممتازة
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## نور جابر (30 مارس 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء :-

نحن حتي الان لم نستخدم التكنولوجيا التي بين يدينا بشكل كامل نحن فقط نكتفي بتبادل الاخبار والبحوث و الاكتشافات ولكن .

الي الان لم اجد فريق عمل في كل مدينه او بلد يتجمعوا سويا علي تطوير فكره معينه او اكتشاف معين 
فعندما نتجمع في شكل فريق عمل في تخصصات مختلفه كيمياء الكترونيات اي مجال مهتم بالبحث والتطوير لو كل شهر مره في مكان معين ( ورشه او مخزن او معمل او اي مكان ) المهم ان نتجمع وكل منا لديه الجديد من الافكار وعند تبادلها مع بعض سوف نصل الي افكار جديده ليس لها حدود.

وعنما قرأت عنوان الموضوع فرحت ببداية جيل جديد يعمل بالفكر الجماعي .

وعموما انا من الاسكندريه خريج ( معهد فني صناعي 95 ) واعمل في مجال تكييف الهواء والتبريد منذ 15 عام ولدي معلومات جيده بالكهرباء و ميكانيكا التبريد و بعض الالكترونيات وقليل من الكمياء
وارجو ان نجمع فريق عمل لتنفيذ هذه الافكار لعلنا نصل الي ما هو جديد او علي الاقل ننجز ما هو مكتشف بالفعل ونجعله واقع ملموس علي شكل منتج كامل التصنيع .
وفقنا الله لما يحبه ويرضا وما هو خير لامتنا العربيه والاسلاميه


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 أبريل 2009)

*مجموعة عمل مصر أنجازات وأعمال موثقة .... 2009*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:

أعضاء المجموعة:

مصر 
أميرة زكريا, aeroman, محمد أبو زيد, محمد بهجت النبوي, محمود عبدالله حسان, belall, الحسن عبد المطلب, الدكرونى, ابوعبد الله المصرى, free2nermean, haithammido, hamadaalex, جاسم بدر, mamdohzezo, NONA HASSAN, said1968, skamal, نور جابر


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 أبريل 2009)

*فكرة العمل:

في البداية تحية لكل من قرر التصويت والمشاركة في الأنشطة وبإذن الله نسجل انجازات جيدة ومقبولة في كل المجالات..

الفكرة تكمن في العمل ولن نحدد مجالا أو فكرة بل فقط سنقترح ويترك الموضوع للمنافسة بين المجموعات في
شكل ونوعية الانجازات...

العمل قد يكون في مجالات لا حصر لها مثلا:
1) التوعية (المجلات + التدريب + الكتيبات + تصميم مواقع مختصة + مراسلات + عمل مجموعات إعلامية على المواقع العالمية كالفيس بوك والياهو وجوجل وغيرها .... الخ وعلى المنفذ ومجموعته توثيق الانجاز وطرحه بالصور ضمن مشاركة مجموعته).

2) التجارب ( أي تجربة عمل يمكن أن تقوم بها بشكل علمي وبنتائج ملموسة يمكنك نشرها على الملتقى ضمن مجموعتك وبالصور والنتائج). وهذه قد تصل حتى الاختراع ...

3) الانشطة ( كالأنشطة العملية في مجال حماية البيئة - زراعة + بناء + تنظيف + .... وكلها توثق بالصور ).

4) الاعلام ( كأن توثق لنا أي مجموعة أي ظهور اعلامي لها في هذا المجال أو أن تتابع مجموعة معينة جميع الاخبار الاعلامية في هذا المجال... ).

وغير ذلك الكثير ... باختصار الفكرة توثيق أي عمل كائنا ما كان له اثر ايجابي على البيئة أو فيه توفير لاستهلاك الطاقة أو فيه استخدام لطاقة مهدرة او متجددة ....

بالتوفيق للجميع ... وبإذن الله يتم الاتفاق مع الادارة لمنح شعار مميز للمجموعات المميزة أو الأشخاص ...

م.محمد الكردي - دبي*​


----------



## khaledkamal21 (2 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الكريم

لك منا اجمل تحيه و ارق الامنيات

و اريد ان اشارك مع الفريق بكل ما املك

و تحيه لاعضاء الفريق متمنيا النجاح و المشاركة بكل الامكانيات

اخيكم

خالد


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (3 أبريل 2009)

بوسع كل مجموعة مثلا اختيار منسق لها ... يتولى عملية التواصل والتنسيق ....

والموضوع متروك للمبادرة .... في النهاية المسألة مسألة نشاط ... وملئ وقت فراغ بشيء مفيد ...

بالتوفيق


----------



## eng_wella (13 أبريل 2009)

أنا للأسف ماشوفتش الموضوع من بداية التصويت لكن أتمنى المشاركه


----------



## نور جابر (14 أبريل 2009)

اولا : شكرا جزيلا لمشرف القسم م/ محمد الكردي علي الفكره الرائعه .

وكم تمنيت ان اري فرق عمل مشتركه في الفكر والاراء والابتكارات والاختراعات وتطوير بعض الافكار الموجوده بالفعل .

فانا مستعد لاي جهد مشترك مع الفريق ولكن للاسف انا اعمل في مجال التكييف وموسم الصيف علي الابواب وسوف يضيق وقتي ولكن سأحاول التواجد بأستمرار والتواصل مع الفريق .


وان شاء الله بعد تكوين هذا الفريق والوصول الي افكار جيده ننتقل الي مرحله التنفيذ وعمل ورشة عمل مشتركه لتجربه الافكار وتنفيذها عمليا للوصول الي نتائج ملموسه ومجديه .
وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## نور جابر (15 أبريل 2009)

اخواني الاعضاء اقدم لكم ما توصلت اليه من معلومات عن غاز الهيدروجين .
http://www.marefa.org/index.php/%D9%87%D9%8A%D8%AF%D8%B1%D9%88%D8%AC%D9%8A%D9%86
هذه الصفحه بها كل المعلومات المطلوبه عن هذا الغاز وادق التفاصيل عنه ارجو ا ان تفيدكم .

وهو اكثر الغازات تطويرا لكثره مميزاته وهو اكثر الغازات متوفر له نظائر كثيره .

واتمني ان يكون بين فريقنا مهندس كميائي لأفادتنا ببعض الامور الاكميائيه التي سوف تفتح لنا ابواب جديده للبحث في مجالات اخري وافكار جديده و سوف اطرحها عند اكتمال باقي المعلومات المطلوبه .
والله ولي التوفيق.


----------



## نور جابر (18 أبريل 2009)

وجدت في احد المواقع الاجنبيه موضوع ادهشتني فكرته واحببت ان اطلعكم عليها لعلها تولد المزيد من الافكار.
مثل استخدامها في فصل الهيدروجين وتخزينه وتوليد الكهرباء .
وترجمت جزئ من وصف الفكره وهي كالتالي :-







* طريقة انتاج الغاز statically الضغط فوق العالي ومستقر من دون اللجوء الى ديناميكية القيادة ووحدة مثل مضخة.مما تمثل المزيد من المخاطر في مضخات هذه الغازات .

* الحاويه الداخليه من معدن ( البلاديوم ) حيث ان هذا المعدن له نفاذيه عاليه للهيدروجين الخفيف والثقيل 


A solution present around the container is electrolyzed by producing an electric field between the container which serves as a cathode and an anode.​ 

* هذا التحليل هو حول الحاوية electrolyzed بانتاج مجال كهربائي بين الحاويات التي هي بمثابة الكاثود وأنود.

* وبذلك تتركز ايونات الهيدروجين داخل الحاويه وتصل الي مستويات فوق العاليه من الضغط في الحاويه المغلقه .

ويمكنكم الاطلاع علي المزيد من المعلومات عن هذا الاختراع في هذا الموقع.

ولا تنسوني في الدعاء

http://v3.espacenet.com/publicationDetails/biblio?CC=WO&NR=2007061019A1&KC=A1&FT=D&date=20070531&DB=&locale


----------



## محمد عصام أحمد عيس (26 أبريل 2009)

*أريد المشاركة*

أخى العزيز

أريد ان أكون معكم انشاء الله حيث أنه فى مجال بحثى حيث دراستى متعلقة بما يعرف بال
Distributed Generation
وتلك الفكرة التى تسعى لتنفيذها يعرف بالخلايا الوقود الحيوى
Fuel Cells
وتلك بالتأكيد ستساعد على عمل دورة مغلقة لمصدر التوليد الكهربى
وذلك بعد فصل الهيدروجين من الماء يمكن ادخاله مرة أخرى فى تلك الخلايا مرة أخرى لتتحد ذرات الهيدروجين والأوكسجين مرة أخرى مكونة الماء وهكذا.

أرجو قبولى فى المجموعة

وشكرا

أخوكم
محمد عصام


----------



## فتوح (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيراً

تخصصي هو تصميم ودراسة طرق انتاج لأعمال الصاج Sheet Metal
فأنا معكم إن شاء الله


----------



## mmelsyed (29 أبريل 2009)

الزميل نور
مشروع تخرجى يمكن ان يكون له علاقة بالموضوع
polymer graphite nanocomposite 
حيث يأتى إنتاج هذه المادة ضمن ابحاث تهدف إلى انتاج سيارات تعمل بالهيدروجين بشكل أكثر كفاءة 
المادة تستخدم خصيصا فى تخزين الهيدروجين عن طريق الإمتصاص وليس الضغط
حيث تتميز بقوة تحمل عالية وفى نفس الوقت خفة فى الوزن عالية 
أنا خريج هندسة بترول وتعدين - جامعة قناة السويس 
قسم هندسة كيميائية تكرير البترول
مصطفى محمد السيد


----------



## نور جابر (30 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس / مصطفي محمد السيد

واتمني ان تعطينات معلومات اكثر عن هذه الابحاث وعن هذا المعدن هل هو متوفر ام لا واين يوجد .

وما التفسير العلمي للشحنه الكهربيه المولده علي هذا المعدن عند امتصاصه للهيدروجين .

وهل يمكن الاستغناء عن التحليل الكهربي والكميائي في فصل الهيدروجين بهذا المعدن كما حدث في النموذج السابق .


----------



## aminabdulhady (1 مايو 2009)

مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> اقراؤا تلك الاخبار قبل كتابة مالا فا|دة منه بالتعدى على الاخرين وقول انها خرافة
> 
> هل ما يحدث بالعالم المتقم فى هذا الرابط خرافة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
رائعة فكرة الدعوة لانشاء مجموعة علمية بحثية في مجال معين ، لكن يجب علينا البدء من حيث انتهى الاخرون ، فاليابانيون وصلوا بالفعل و صمموا السيارة التي تعمل بالماء ، فلماذا لا نأخذها و نفككها لنعرف فكرة بناء السيارة ، فنحن قد فككنا جميع سياراتهم التي تعمل بالبترول و عرفنا فكرة بنائها فلماذا لا نفعل نفس الشيء في سيارة الماء
نتمنى الاشتراك معكم في اي فكرة
وافر تحياتي - السلام عليكم
م/أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## mmelsyed (1 مايو 2009)

م/ نور
المادة المستخدمة هى خليط من الجرافيت "المكون للقلم الرصاص" مع بوليمر المعروف فى صناعة البلاستيك ولقد استخدمنا "poly methle methaacrylate" وقد تم الخلط بعد عمل exfoliation أو توسيع بين طبقات الجرافيت - حيث يتكون الجرافيت العادى من طبقات متقاربة كل طبقة عبارة عن ذرات كربون متراصة على شكل خلية نحل.
من اكبر مميزاتها هى مساحة السطح العالية والتى تتيح امتصاص كمية كبيرة من الهيدروجين
عملية الإمتزاز على سطحه ثم عملية الفصل تتم - على ما اعتقد -عن طريق التحكم فى الحرارة -لا أعلم كيف بالضبط-


----------



## aminabdulhady (1 مايو 2009)

محمد عصام أحمد عيس قال:


> أخى العزيز
> 
> أريد ان أكون معكم انشاء الله حيث أنه فى مجال بحثى حيث دراستى متعلقة بما يعرف بال
> Distributed Generation
> ...



معنى كلامك أننا سنضع جالون ماء واحد في تنك الوقود ومعمول تغذية عكسية feed back للتنك بحيث الماء المحترق يعاد تكوينه مرة أخرى ويدخل للتنك كتغذية عكسية ، وبهذا لا نكون بحاجة لاعادة ملء التنك بالماء 
يا سيدي الماء ببلاش المهم تنجح الفكرة وتعمم


----------



## aminabdulhady (3 مايو 2009)

مسألة فصل الهيدروجين من الماء لاستخدامه كوقود تمت بواسطة الشركة اليابانية (جيناباكس) التي أنتجت السيارة التي تعمل بالماء وعند مشاهدة الفيديو الخاص بالسيارة رأينا وحدة انتاج الهيدروجين صغيرة في حجم بطارية السيارة وهذا ما أدهشني حقا
أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## اسلام العطار (6 مايو 2009)

مرحبا بكم يا شباب
لطالما راودنى الامل فى شباب العرب ان اجد منهم من يعرف طبعية الحرب المعلوماتية التى بيننا وبينهم
وكثيرا ممن حاول ان يفعل مثلما تفعلون قبلكم الا ان روح الهزيمة لا تلبث الا ان تبث شؤمها عليهم
ثم بنتهى بهم الامر الى لا شىء
ارجو ان تعو حقيقة ما اقول
انا مهندس كيمياء اعمل فى محطة لتوليد الكهرباء 
وعندنا وحدة لانتاج الهيدروجين لتبريد المولد
لو محتاجين مساعدة انا معاكو
ملى على البريد الساخن 
islam_moustafa1981
ورقمى زيرو عشرة تسعة ستة عشرين خمسة تمانية خمسة
وانا من اسكندرية


----------



## نور جابر (8 مايو 2009)

اخي المهندس / مصطفي السيد

ارجوا ان تضع اي كتاب او معلومات عن هذا المعدن (البلاديوم ) وهل يمكن شراءه كامل التصنيع وكم سعره 
ولي طلب اخر ارجوا ان تفيدني فيه .

وهو معدن البزموث الذي يستخدم في عمل شرائح التبريد التي تعمل بنظريه بلتيير 

وهذا المعدن مطعم ب( sa ) علي الوجه الاخر من الشريحه لكي يعطيه قطبيه موجبه 

وكنت اريد عمل هذه الشرائح محليا ولكن ليس لدي المعلومات الكافيه عن مكان توفر الخامات

وعن طريقه اضافة ماده اخري للمعدن لأكسابه صفه اخري

وعفوا علي الاطاله ومعلش اذا كنت تقلت عليك بطلباتي .


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
يا اخوه للاسف لم اجد رد فعل ملموس منكم إلا الاعلان عن الفرحه فقط بدعوة تشكيل الفريق
الان ابشركم الى ان فريقا ما تكون من دونكم اى من دون الاخوة الاعضاء فاحدهم مهندس الكترونيات او على الاقل تقريبا يعرف كثيرا فى مجال الالكترونيات وتوكل على الله وقرر ان يصمم دائرة استالى مير والاخر وهو ميكانيكى موتسكلات تطوع بان يساعد بالقسم الذى يخص ميكانيكا الموتوسكل وغيرهم وغيرهم ولكن اين انتم منهم
ننتظر منكم ان تراسلونا على ايميل alabnda51 على الماسنجر ابو وش اصفر مبتسم نتظركم وخلاصة التجارب سنضعها هنا ان شاء الله


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (30 مايو 2009)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> يا اخوه للاسف لم اجد رد فعل ملموس منكم إلا الاعلان عن الفرحه فقط بدعوة تشكيل الفريق
> الان ابشركم الى ان فريقا ما تكون من دونكم اى من دون الاخوة الاعضاء فاحدهم مهندس الكترونيات او على الاقل تقريبا يعرف كثيرا فى مجال الالكترونيات وتوكل على الله وقرر ان يصمم دائرة استالى مير والاخر وهو ميكانيكى موتسكلات تطوع بان يساعد بالقسم الذى يخص ميكانيكا الموتوسكل وغيرهم وغيرهم ولكن اين انتم منهم
> ننتظر منكم ان تراسلونا على ايميل alabnda51 على الماسنجر ابو وش اصفر مبتسم نتظركم وخلاصة التجارب سنضعها هنا ان شاء الله


 



:34: والله يا أخي حالتنا تبكي .... حتى مشاركة المجموعات التي طرحتها لنوثق أعمال الشباب

في مجالات الطاقة المتجددة .... لم تجد سوى ردود الترحيب والشكر ...

ولا شيء عملي إلى الأن ..... قول الله يعين


----------



## محمد مراوح (30 مايو 2009)

اخى ابوعبدالله المصري جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدعوة وانا ان شاء الله مستعد للتعاون معك ومستعد للمشاركة فى هذا العمل بكل المعدات المتوفره لدينا مسبك معادن وكافة معدات تشغيل المعدن وعمل الكونترول وشكرا 
اخوك م محمد مراوح [email protected]


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (31 مايو 2009)

هو دة الكلام ولا بلاش مشكور لك قبولك دعوتناولكن وضح لنا اية اللى ممكن توفرة لنا فى هذة التجربة؟
يعنى احنا المفروض نوزع الادورا علينا طب انت هتفدنا باية او هيكون دورك اية ؟
السلام عليكم


----------



## اسلام العطار (2 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا شباب
ارجو التماس العذر بسبب الامتحانات والعمل
لكن وباختصار
بصفتى مهندس كيمياء اقول لابو عبد الله
مينفعش الصودا الكاوية فى التجربة لان عنصر الصوديوم تقيل وحركتة بطيئة
لكن عنصر البوتاسيوم خفيف جدا
علشان كدة ازم تستخدم هيدروكسيد بوتاسيوم بدل الصودا الكاوية
وكمان لازم تقولى الاقطاب اللى بتستخدمها مصنعة من اية
علشان متكونش بتعمل حاجة اسمها فوق استقطاب الهيدروجين
كل دة طبعا حيساعد فى معدل انتاج الهيدروجين لما يتعمل صح
ارجو الدعاء


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا عطار وان شاء الله تنجح فى امتحانك وتشربنا شرباتينك اه ان شاء الله شربات شهادتك وشربات زواجك يعنى لو مكنتش متزوج ولو متزوج ان شاء الله تجدد بمثنى وثلاث ورباع هو دة الشرع بتعنا
والله اعلم المهم
معى ولله الحمد دائرة استالى مير 
صممها احد الاخوة وانا جربت بالواح حدسد مجلفا بس كانت المسامير اللى مثبتها فى اللفلتر مصديه ممكن تكون عامله عازل لانى ماخدتش نتيجه كويسه خالص
وتعبتنى
وكل شويه تفصل كهربا ممكن تكون بتلمس بعض وممكن تكون الصدى عامل عازل
بس هبتدى واجرب بكبيات استلس زى التجربة الاولا واشوف اية اللى يحصل
بس بالنسبه للالكتروريد المستخد هو البيكنج بودر 
ومرة حمض الكبريتيك 
بس اية هى هيدركسيد البوتاسيوم ومن فين نجيبه
هتبعكم اول باول لحد ما نوصل لشيء يشرف المجموعه ان شاء الله
السلام عليكم


----------



## fagrelsabah (7 يونيو 2009)

اسلام العطار قال:


> السلام عليكم يا شباب
> ارجو التماس العذر بسبب الامتحانات والعمل
> لكن وباختصار
> بصفتى مهندس كيمياء اقول لابو عبد الله
> ...




شكرا على تلك المعلومة القيمة ونتمني ان يكون باقى الاعضاء مثلك في تجاوبهم وايجابياتهم

و سؤال

الهيدروجين ينتج من اتحاد الالومنيوم مع هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم فى وجود الماء 

فكيف يمكن الاستفادة من نواتج التحليل و اعادة سيكلة - تشغيل الالومنيوم مرة اخرى ؟؟



فمثلا
Basically, it is:
2 Al(0)+ 6 H2O --(KOH)--> 2 Al(+3) + 6 OH(-) + 3 H2

There are many slightly different ways to express it
which more nearly describe the exact state of the stuff in water
after the reaction. This is where the KOH gets involved a little,
and where one might understand why precipitates form.

2 Al(0) + 6 H2O + 2 K(+) + 2 OH(-) -->
--> K2Al2O4.3H20 + 3 H2 + OH(-)
or 2 K+ + 2 (Al(OH)4)- + 3 H2O + + 3 H2 + OH(-)
or a mix of these and similar things.

This reaction consumes some OH- as well as Al and water.
I would not assume that K2Al2O4.3H20 is exactly what is there,
but at least the equation is balanced.


وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fagrelsabah (7 يونيو 2009)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا يا عطار وان شاء الله تنجح فى امتحانك وتشربنا شرباتينك اه ان شاء الله شربات شهادتك وشربات زواجك يعنى لو مكنتش متزوج ولو متزوج ان شاء الله تجدد بمثنى وثلاث ورباع هو دة الشرع بتعنا
> والله اعلم المهم
> معى ولله الحمد دائرة استالى مير
> ...


السلام عليكم اخ ابو عبدالله

اسمح لى بالمداخلة فى هذا الموضوع الشيق 


> صممها احد الاخوة وانا جربت بالواح حدسد مجلفا بس كانت المسامير اللى مثبتها فى اللفلتر مصديه ممكن تكون عامله عازل لانى ماخدتش نتيجه كويسه خالص
> وتعبتنى


 من اسؤاء مايكون 

الحديد المجلفن قابل للصداء 

المطلوب انواع من الواح الصاج تشبه الاستانلس استيل وتكون رخيصة 
هناك مواد ومعادن ارخص من النيكل المستخدم يعرفها المتخصصون فى هذا المجال

ولابد ان تكون غير قابلة للمغنطه - جرب المغناطيس معها 

مثل النحاس او الامنيوم
لاتجد تاثير يذكر للمغناطيس على تلك المعادن و كذالك يجب ان تكون الواح التحليل - لاتقيل الاكسدة او المعنطة 



> وكل شويه تفصل كهربا ممكن تكون بتلمس بعض وممكن تكون الصدى عامل عازل
> بس هبتدى واجرب بكبيات استلس زى التجربة الاولا واشوف اية اللى يحصل


افضل واخسن 

واستخدم كابلات كهرباء اكثر سمك مثلا 5 مم وليس 2 مم

واربط الوصلات جيدا 
باستخدام مسامير وصواميل غير قابلة للصداء ويمكن الذهاب الى محلات الشكمانات للزيادة بعمل لحام نحاس عليها 


الافضل بمعرفة الاخ الفنى الذى ذكرته لنا فى مشاركاتك السابقة 



> بس بالنسبه للالكتروريد المستخد هو البيكنج بودر


درجة امانه عالية جدا لانه ليس به مواد كاوية

ولكنه يعمل على مسافات 1مم الى 15 مم وبهدا يضغف تاثيره نهائيا ولن تجد غاز يذكر 

هو سئ جدا لمن اراد كمية كبيرة من الغاز



> ومرة حمض الكبريتيك


اكبر خطاء 

لانه سينتج غازات مضرة جدا مثل ثانى وثالث اكسيد الكبريت

لم اجد تلك المعلومة على الانترنت فقط هنا بالمنتدى




> بس اية هى هيدركسيد البوتاسيوم


هل من المعقول انك لا تعلم هذا ؟

هذا اساس نجاح الخلية استخدم تركيز 25% هيدروكسيد بوتاسيوم مذاب فى الماء 

واستخدم بطارية سيارة وستجد كمية غاز رهيبة قد تصل الى 30 لتر بالدقيقة ولابد من اتخاذ كافة احتياطات الامان من نظارت حماية للعين وغيرها يمكن سؤال الاخ الفنى عن هذا 

ولا تجرب تلك الطريقة بالمنزل نظرا لخطورتها لابد من معمل متخصص او ورشة مخصصة لذالك
والاسم المتعارف عليةفى السوق البوتاسا الكاوية وتباع فى محلات العطارة الكبيرة وتستخدم لاضافتها الى الغسيل لتنظيفه و لازالة الصفار والاوساخ من دورات الميا نظرا لترسب البول حولها 

وسعره ليس غالى تجدها على شكل بودرة وحبيبات بيضاء 

للمزيد انقر هنا http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/هيدروكسيد_البوتاسيوم



*هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم* (KOH) أو*البوتاس الكاوي* هو مركب كيميائي شديد القاعدية.

*[عدل] التحضير*

من أقدم الطرق المستخدمة لتحضير هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم الطريقة التي تعتمد على غلي محلول من كربونات البوتاسيوم مع هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم (الكلس الحي)، حيث يحدث تفاعل استبدال ينتج عنه ترسب كربونات الكالسيوم تاركاً هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم في المحلول.
Ca(OH)2 (s), (aq) + K2CO3 (aq) → CaCO3 (s) + 2KOH (aq) 
بترشيح كربونات الكالسيوم المترسبة وغلي المحلول مرة أخرى نحصل على محلول البوتاس الكاوي.
حديثاً يتم استعمال طريقة التحليل الكهربائي لمحاليل كلوريد البوتاسيوم بأسلوب مشابه لتحضير هيدروكسيد الصوديوم.
2K + (aq) + 2H2O (l) + 2e− → H2 (g) + 2 KOH (aq) 
يتشكل غاز الهيدروجين على المهبط (الكاثود)، في حين تحصل أكسدة مصعدية لشاردة (أيون) الكلوريد فينتج لدينا غاز الكلور كناتج ثانوي.
2Cl – — 2e− → Cl2 (g) 
إن القيام بعملية فصل بين مساري خلية التحليل ضروري من أجل نجاح العملية.[1]

*[عدل] استخداماته*

يستخدم في الزراعة لاستصلاح درجة قاعدية الأراضي (البور) الحامضية. كما يمكن استخدامه كمبيد للأعشاب والفطريات.

*[عدل] *




اذهب إلى: تصفح, بحث
هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم 

 معلومات عامة الاسم النظامي هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم أسماء أخرى البوتاس الكاوي الصيغة الجزيئية KOH رقم CAS [1310-58-3] الخواص الكتلة المولية 56.10564 غ/مول المظهر صلب أبيض الكثافة 2.044 غ/سم3 الانحلالية في الماء 110 غ/100 مل ماء درجة الانصهار 360 °س درجة الغليان 1320 °س















































> ومن فين نجيبه


اشأل في محلات العطارة 

للمزيد من المعلومات 

ادعص 
هنا 
http://asheerq.net/vb/thread5100.html

او هنا 
http://www.alexagri.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7566


او اذهب هنا 
فيمكن شراءها جمله من اول شارع الجيش في العتبه في القاهره


ويمكن هنا 


رقم المشاركة : [*4* (*permalink*)] ماجد عباس محمد 
عضو متميز جداً







 








*كل شئ يباع فى شارع التحرير - باب اللوق محلات الإلكترونيات 
تجد البوردات العادية و السبراى الحساس للضوء وتجد أيضا البوردات الحساسة (أى مطلية بالمادة الحساسة)
المادة NaOH موجودة لكن لو سألت بهذا الإسم قد تجدها بمبالغ طائلة لكن لو اشتريت من محال بيع الكيماويات "صودا كاوية" و أحيانا تجدها لدى العطارين الكيلو بثمانية جنيهات تقريبا

الخطوات سبق ووضعتها فى سلسلة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...t=29385&page=2*​

 *جدها لدى العطارين الكيلو بثمانية جنيهات*
ولن تحتاج الا الي ربع كيلو = 2 جنية فقط



 واخيرا سجد المزيد في منتدانا الرائع هنا 

اخبط هنا 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124852.html

للمزيد
http://www.alkherat.com/vb/showthread.php?p=44558

*
منقول
البوتاسا الكاوية هى المستخدمة فى الغسيل و مشهورة بأسم البوتاس و حمض الفسفوريك و حمض النيتريك و أيضا البوتاس يمكن شرائهم من متاجر بيع المواد الكيماوية قى شارع الجيش بالقاهرة ناحية ما بين باب الشعرية و العتبة أما مادة نترات النشادر فهى سماد نترات النشادر الذى يباع لدى متاجر الأسمدى الزراعية

واخيرا لتمنى ان اكون وضحت بعض الاشياء وفى انتظار اجابات الاخ اسلام العطار 
والجديد 
*


----------



## fagrelsabah (8 يونيو 2009)

هل حلمت يوما أن تملا خزان وقود سيارتك بالماء بدلا من البنزين ثم تقودها لمئات الأميال دون تكلفه أو دفع ثمن للوقود الذي يزداد ثمنه يوما بعد يوم ناهيك عن تلويثه للبيئة ؟؟

المزيد في هذا الموقع
http://goinfoplus.blogspot.com/2008/...wered-car.html​




http://goinfoplus.blogspot.com/2008/12/water-powered-car.html


----------



## فتوح (8 يونيو 2009)

فتوح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاكم الله خيراً
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ذكرت لكم من قبل تخصصي 

فإن أردتم مساعدة فأنا وبفضل الله خبير في مجال أعمال الصاج ومستعد للتعاون جدا

اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد


----------



## fagrelsabah (8 يونيو 2009)

فتوح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ذكرت لكم من قبل تخصصي
> 
> ...


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وجزاك الله خيرا وأسأله عز وجلان يتقبل من هذا العمل ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون

يمكنك مساعدتنا في الاتى 
1- ماهي الانواع الجيدة من الواح الصاج اللتى يمكن استخدامها فى التحليل الكهربي ؟

واقصد هنا الاستانلس استيل 
والمعادن الشبيه له من البلاتينيوم وخلافه

وهناك الكثير من الواح الصاج اللتى تشبه الاستانلس استيل ولكنها معادن اخرى
ومن الشروط لهذا الصاج الا يكون قابل للمغنطه ولا يأثر بالمغناطيس ولا يلتصق به 
كما هو الحال مع النحاس والذهب وباقى المعادن
وأين تباع والاسعار لها ؟

حيث ان التأثير الحرارى للمعدن على الماء اثناء تحليله هام جحدا للحد من ارتفاع الحرارة والحصول على اكبر قدر من الغاز واقل استهلاك للكهرباء


واشكركم جميعا لحسن تعاونكم بعذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (9 يونيو 2009)

fagrelsabah قال:


> السلام عليكم اخ ابو عبدالله
> 
> اسمح لى بالمداخلة فى هذا الموضوع الشيق
> من اسؤاء مايكون
> ...


 السلام عليكم
شكرا اخى العزيز على مشاركتك معنا ونصحك لى و....و.... 
جربه يا اخوتى على اكواب استالس 5اكواب وكان معى ولله الحمد دائرة استالى ماير والمحول هو البور سبلاى بتاع الكمبيوتر وللاسف لم استخرج اى شيء حطيت قليل من البيكنج بودر على مية حنفية ملقتش فية اى نتيجة جبت ميه معدنية وبرده مفيش الاسلاك مش لامسة بعض وكل شيء تمام بس لما احط الكبيات فى الميه القيها مبطلعش اى شيء 
حد يعرف يفسرلى دة اية مع انى مش اول مرة اجرب كدة دنا بعيد تجربة جربتها وعلى فكرة عشان محدش يشكك فى الدائرة هى شغاله وجربت اشغل من غير الدائرة بردة مفيش اية الحل ؟


فتوح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ذكرت لكم من قبل تخصصي
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم شكرا يا اخى عرضك المشاركه وان شاء الله هنوصل لشيء


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم كنت قد اخبرتكم بان التجربه لم تنجح وعرفه بفضل الله السبب وهو ان الكهربا مكنتش بتوصل ودة عن طريق استخام احد الفنيين جهاز معين فقال ان الاقطاب مش موصله بالكهربه وولكن ان شاء الله سيتم تلافى السبب 
اما الدائرة دائرة استالى مير حصل فيها عطل نتيجة سوء استخدام من قبلى على ما اعتقد وجارى تغيير شيء فيها على حسب ما وعدنى احد العباقرة فى تصميم دوائر الالكترونية 
الموضوع فيه اسرار اكتشفناها وسيتم الافصاح عنها وقت ما يريد الله ان شاء الله وعلى فكرة لازم يكون موجود شخص متخصص الكترونيات عشان يشوف الكهربا وصله كويس ولا جزء منها مفقود
كل شيء هيتنشر ان شاء الله طبعا اتمنى ان يكون قريبا 
وشكرا لك ن عاوننا وساعدنا 
السلام عليكم


----------



## الجعفرى (19 يونيو 2009)

اخى انا معكم

تخصصى اليكترونيات

بما افيدكم ؟؟؟؟

وتقريبا وقتى ملكى وانا من القاهرة


----------



## mero31000 (20 يونيو 2009)

عايزين ملفات مفيده فى هذا الموضوع او كتب


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (20 يونيو 2009)

الجعفرى قال:


> اخى انا معكم
> 
> تخصصى اليكترونيات
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم 
يا اخ جعفرى حاليا ممكن تتواصل معى اما عن طريق الايميل او عن طريق المحمول 
اما عن الادوات بتاعه التجربة فهى حاليا فى الاسكندرية عند مهندس الالكترونيات بيجرى عليها بعض التغيرات وفقا لمصلحه التجربة
محمولى هو صفر اتناشر تمنية اربعه تمنية خمسه تلاته تمنية اتنين
منتظر تلفونك ممكن ناتحادنا دة ممكن نوصل لشيء كويس ان شاء الله 
هل من مزيد
السلام عليكم


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم محتاجين فى مجموعتنا دى كمان شخص فى تخصص ميكانيكا المتوسكلات 
وكمان كنت عاوز اعرف منين اجيب مانع ارتداد لهب اعتقد لازم نركبه لو جربنا على متوسكل وشكرا
السلام عليكم


----------



## osame (29 يوليو 2009)

سلام علیکم
انا مهندس کهرومیکانیکی و ارید مساعدة هذه المشروع اتابع المشروعبجدیه‌


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (30 يوليو 2009)

ااايقفغ صثق ص فغ لاىلاو بلا


----------



## fagrelsabah (30 يوليو 2009)

علاء الفلاحات قال:


> ااايقفغ صثق ص فغ لاىلاو بلا



ماذا تقصد
بتلك الكلمات


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (2 أغسطس 2009)

osame قال:


> سلام علیکم
> انا مهندس کهرومیکانیکی و ارید مساعدة هذه المشروع اتابع المشروعبجدیه‌


 السلام عليكم شكرا لمسعدتك لينا محمولى هو صفر اتناشر تمنية اربعه تمنية خمسه تلاته تمنية اتنين
منتظر تلفونك ممكن باتحادنا دة ممكن نوصل لشيء كويس ان شاء الله 
هل من مزيد
السلام عليكم


----------



## الجعفرى (3 أغسطس 2009)

ما الجديد
اتصلت ولم يتحدد خدمة معينة

مازلت انتظر


----------



## marid (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس من مصر وقد قمت بالفعل بتصميمم وتصنيع جهاز يستخرج الهيدروجين من الماء واشترك الجهاز فى مسابقة صنع فى مصر و حاز على المركز الاول بعون الله ونحن مستعدون للمساعدة
[email protected]


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أغسطس 2009)

marid قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا مهندس من مصر وقد قمت بالفعل بتصميمم وتصنيع جهاز يستخرج الهيدروجين من الماء واشترك الجهاز فى مسابقة صنع فى مصر و حاز على المركز الاول بعون الله ونحن مستعدون للمساعدة
> [email protected]




وعليكم السلام

مبارك لك اخى الكريم المركز الاول 

وحتى تستفيد باقي الاخوة والاعضاء بالمنتدى كنت اريد ان تضع لنا رابط تلك المسابقة على الانترنت 

وحتي نتابع اخبارها و يزيد من الحماس والرغبة وفى الاختراع 

فقد بحثت عنها ولم اجدها 

شكرا لك


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (26 أكتوبر 2009)

marid قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا مهندس من مصر وقد قمت بالفعل بتصميمم وتصنيع جهاز يستخرج الهيدروجين من الماء واشترك الجهاز فى مسابقة صنع فى مصر و حاز على المركز الاول بعون الله ونحن مستعدون للمساعدة
> [email protected]


 السلام عليكم مبروك اخى حصولك على المركز الاول 
يمكن المشاركه معنا بالفعل وادعوا جميع الاعضاء للمشاركه معى فسابدأ ان شاء الله فى استكمال التجارب ولكن بكم جميعا فيمكنكم ان تاتوا الى ان شاء اللى وانا ساكن فى اكتوبر بجوار المجك لاند ولكن انا عاوز اعرف مين اللى موافق انه يجرب على الجهاز اللى مصممه عشان نطور فيه ونوصل لافضل شيء ان شاء الله ودى دعوة لكم جميعا اما عن الوقت فهو ان شاء الله فى الاسبوع القادم اما تحديدا فمعرفش لانى لازم الاول اشوف ظروف شغلى وبعديد اخد اجازة يعنى باختصار الميعاد الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله والموعد تحديدا هنقرر بعديدن هيكون امتىممكن لسكان القاهرة وما حولها المشاركه معنا من الاعضاء طبعا
اما اصحاب الاماكن البعيدة فيمكن ان يتابعونا عن طريق المنتدى والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## ميجان2 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة انا لى الشرف بمرورى على تلكم الفقرة واود ان انضم ا
إليكم وانا مهندس إلكترونيات ولى مقر عمل فى القاهرة لمن يرغب فى الرد على اتلقى الردورد من الاخ صاحب الفكرة ان يتكرم على ونتقابل سوى فى مكتبة او فى مكتبى واريد ان اكتب اميلى او رقمى لكنى احترم قوانين المنتدى فلو تسمح الادارة بالتواصل بيننا بإرسال اميلات تجمعنا ونجعل لتطوير هذا المنتدى نصيب من عملنا حتى ننفع الاخوة اصحاب المنتدى الجميل


----------



## bahaa_2006 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

انا عندى مفاجاة لكم اتسلوا بى وانا هاوجهكم لاختراع فى هذا المجال ةهاتبدوا من حيث انتهيت


----------



## abdelrhman86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

أود ان انضم الى هذا الفريق ولكنى مهندس حديث التخرج فهل هذه مشكله 
eng_abdo1986 at hotmail.com


----------



## ميجان2 (9 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة انا مهندس إلكترونيات وامد يدى لكم 
انا مهتم جدا بموضوع الطافة البديلة 
ولا اكون اثير لحكومة او بترول 
اريد ان استمد قوتى من الله سبحانه وتعالى فقط 
والتمس من الطبيعة سواء كانت شمش او ماء بحر او هواء او ماء عادى للحصول على الطاقة 
فكل من لدية مخطط يريد ان ينفذ لكى نتعاون سوى نوجد مصدر للطاقة من الشمس او الماء انا تحت امركم جميعا


----------



## ميجان2 (9 يناير 2011)

اخوانى انا كل ما امتلكة الان علمى 
وماء بخر 
ومحرك احتراق داخلى 
وارغرب فى ان استخلص من مماء البحر المالح ماء عذب وكذالك اريد ان استخدم الماء فى الحصول على كهرباء 
فما الحل


----------



## ميجان2 (9 يناير 2011)

اولا 
اريد ان اخبركم 
ان بالكهرباء تيار مستمر ممكن ان نحلل الماء إلى اكسجين وهيدروجين 
ونضغطهم فى غرفة الاحتراق بشغلة 
نولد حراة كبيرة 
والحرارة تحرك البستم وتولد حركة ترددية ومنها بواسطة كرنك نحصل على حركة دائرة نقطع بيها محال مغناطيسى فنولد تيار كهربى وعادم هذا المحرك هو بخار الماء وبواسطة تكثيفة نحصل على ماء عذب


----------



## ميجان2 (9 يناير 2011)

اريد ان انفذ تلك الفكرة مع فريسق عمل وانا على اتم الاتستعداد للتعاوم والعمل بفريق واحد


----------



## ميجان2 (9 يناير 2011)

مع العلم انا من القاهرة


----------



## سلطان عبد العظيم (13 يناير 2011)

*دائرة استانلى ماير قابلة للتنفيذ*


----------



## سلطان عبد العظيم (13 يناير 2011)

هذة الدائرة موجودة على النت واننى الان فى طريقى لتنفيذهاوعند الانتهاء منها سوف اتواصل معكم انشاء اللة


----------



## زيطة (10 يناير 2014)

لكسر الرابطة بين الهيدرجين والاكسجين تستهلك طاقة اكثر مما تنتج واخر ما توصلت اليه فى بحثى هو استخدام pluse genretor 42 khz (الاهتزاز الرنينى للماء +electromagnetic vibrates وهذه الطريقة تجعل الرواط فى جزىء الماء سهلة الكسر


----------



## محمد.المصري (10 يناير 2014)

زيطة قال:


> لكسر الرابطة بين الهيدرجين والاكسجين تستهلك طاقة اكثر مما تنتج واخر ما توصلت اليه فى بحثى هو استخدام pluse genretor 42 khz (الاهتزاز الرنينى للماء +electromagnetic vibrates وهذه الطريقة تجعل الرواط فى جزىء الماء سهلة الكسر



جزاك الله كل خير اخي 

و لكن ما مقدار اقل طاقة تم الحصول عليه لتحليل 1 جم من الماء


----------



## زيطة (10 يناير 2014)

لم اصل الى الحسابات الازمة بعد لاكن جميع التجارب التى قام بها بعض الاشخاص كانت ناجحة وتم ايقافهم ولاكن فكرة كسر الماء ثم اعادة تكوينه والحصول على فرق فى الطاقة بين العملتين يستلزم دراسة وافية لجزىء الماء ولم اصل الى هذه المرحله بعد


----------



## محمد.المصري (10 يناير 2014)

زيطة قال:


> لم اصل الى الحسابات الازمة بعد لاكن جميع التجارب التى قام بها بعض الاشخاص كانت ناجحة وتم ايقافهم ولاكن فكرة كسر الماء ثم اعادة تكوينه والحصول على فرق فى الطاقة بين العملتين يستلزم دراسة وافية لجزىء الماء ولم اصل الى هذه المرحله بعد




ممكن توضح أخي ... كيف كانت التجارب ناجحه و تم ايقافهم ؟؟


----------



## scc3012 (12 يناير 2014)

من كل قلبي أشجعكم . الطاقة موجودة في كل مكان لكن الانانية اصبحت هي المشكل . التعاون سوف يسهل العقبات .


----------

